# president or c50



## bsilly99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Anyone have an opinion between the president and the C50.
I'm able to buy any colnago bike at a good deal and I've narrowed it down to those 2
any coments or opinions welcome.

TIA

bsilly


----------



## Angelracer (Dec 12, 2004)

bsilly99 said:


> Anyone have an opinion between the president and the C50.
> I'm able to buy any colnago bike at a good deal and I've narrowed it down to those 2
> any coments or opinions welcome.
> 
> ...



C50 is more race specific and performance wise, although they are pritty much the same thing. President ed. is more or less the novelty bike respecting LDV


----------



## htb (Jan 4, 2005)

bsilly99 said:


> Anyone have an opinion between the president and the C50.
> I'm able to buy any colnago bike at a good deal and I've narrowed it down to those 2
> any coments or opinions welcome.
> 
> ...



as has been suggested in earlier posts in the more general forums- it's all about what you want to face when you ride. There is some good advice from your earlier posts.

You've told us nothing about your riding style- racer? hill climber? miles per month?

The C50 is a well publicized racing machine, a great ride, and well known. The president is not as well known, not considered a racing frame, and is basically a prestige frame for colnago. Either way you should be able to hold your own on group rides, or potentially face derogatory comments.

C50 = "nice ride- you have lots of cash, but also great taste in frames. hope you can ride it well"

president = "you have way too much cash, and you could have gotten the same performance with 1/2 the price- hope you're better than Lance"

never mind that the Pres is only slightly more expensive than the C50- it's all about perception and honestly, that's what you're going for with a colnago.

I have a colnago CT2/chorus- I'm a rec rider (no racing), quite competent on the road. I still face the occasional comment from the CAT 2 folk that are trying for pro status. get used to it. If you're OK with that, get whatever you like and just ride. I personally feel that my CT2 is an amazing ride, and I'm glad I bought it. my next bike will be much cheaper, and more of a total performance package rather than a showpiece. 

Still, the showpiece gets me out riding every other day so I can't complain.

post pics when you have what you're looking for


----------

